# Kubota F2560 Snow Removal Question



## michics (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm looking for feedback anyone has on the Kubota F2560 or any of the F series units for snow removal with blower ,blade, or broom. I'm looking at using one to clear residential drives and walkways. How do they get around in snow ? Any outstanding mechanical issues ?

Thanks


----------



## kmzlawncare (Feb 15, 2009)

I have a L3130 with a blade on it works great on drive ways and gets around great but it is 4-wheel drive but I wouldn't want to drive around with it from job to job unless it's in like a subdivision. As far as your tractor I'm no familiar with the f 2560 but I'm sure it would do fine.


----------

